# need advice on rehoming dobi



## zannie (Mar 12, 2008)

Kane came to us on thanksgiving day, we have been looking for a home for him sence,all the rescues i've called are full,i'm waiting to hear back from two but its getting realy hard. him and my male boxer are fighting .i keep them seperate for the most part but its getting tough,
we just found out my sister inlaw has cancer and i need to help her so much now and i feel stressed and out of energy


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that you are having this problem. Have you checked with these folks? http://www.dobierescue.org/
http://www.dobermanrescue.org/framework/indexdirectory.htm
http://www.dobermanrescuegroup.org/


----------

